# Which island?



## susiehoffy (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi! My husband and I are in love with Greece, and we’re thinking of moving to one of the Cyclades islands. We spent a month on Antiparos last year, and can’t stop thinking about it. We are 55, near retirement. A small house near the water would be perfect.
My question is: which island has a decent number of expats? We love quiet, and hobbies at home. We’ll probably get a small boat. We like fishing, hiking, kayaking, cooking... I love to knit, and we read a lot. We aren’t big drinkers. Itt would be great if we could connect with a small community of ex-pats, as well as local people!


----------



## Spiti Sitter (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi susiehoffie. I could recommend Naxos. It has a couple of expat communities. One is those who gather around the english speakers. The other is gathered around the local animal welfare group. Its also a much more accessible island, with a good winter life. It has great food, is easily accessed and has everything you would need. Prices are a little higher now, due to The EU imposing the withdrawal of the lower VAT rate for the Greek Islands but it is still an island with much to offer. The local Naxiote are not particularly friendly, and who could blame them i guess considering their island has been invaded by outsiders, but the expats and especially those who have settled on Naxos from wider Greece are always very friendly and personable. All those things you mention, Naxos has....as long as kayaking on the sea is ok. Hope it helps!


----------

